# Cpd with Chili rasbora in 65 g



## Schools4life (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello, I am new to this forum:smile2:

I am currently cycling a 65 gallon low-tech planted aquarium, and I am fascinated by the idea of having a whole ton of nano fish in it. I have 6 cpd’s from a smaller tank a year back, and once I’m done, I would like to move them to the new tank.

I wish to add a large number of Chili rasboras and ember tetra in the tank. From my research, ember tetras seem hardy and they adapt easily, but I am quite worried about chili rasboras because they seem do much better at a lower ph, while cpds do good at a slightly alkaline water.

So here are my questions: can I keep them together in the same tank happily? Is breeding a possibility? What ph should I keep the tank at if I keep them together?

Much thanks,

Nolde

_Edit: Did I post this in the wrong forum? If I did, I apologize._


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

I had good luck with all three in my tank. The chillies stayed at the top and preferred hanging with some floating plants but would come down and eat with everyone. 

The CPDs and embers would hang out together sometimes and obviously during feeding time, then the embers would group up amongst themselves . Never had any issue with all three together.

Have soft well water but high PH, it's about 5KH, 8 PH, and 0-1GH which I raised to about 5-6GH with equilibrium.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I put about 40 chili's in an 80g tank. I was really worried about them because I could never see more than 10 or so at any given time - but they seem to have thrived. I'm in the middle of tearing down my tank for a full rescape and while re-homing livestock I've caught 36 so far!

I'd say got for it. when the rescape is complete I'm gonna get 40 more.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I keep chilis and CPD together with no issues. I just keep the water more acidic and cater to the chilis. Chili rasboras will breed in soft acid water if primed with live foods. CPD will breed under a wider range of conditions in my experience. Fry from either fish will have a hard time growing up in a community tank. To answer your last question, this would probably have best been put in the "fish" sub, but no worries.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

pwolfe said:


> I put about 40 chili's in an 80g tank. I was really worried about them because I could never see more than 10 or so at any given time - but they seem to have thrived. I'm in the middle of tearing down my tank for a full rescape and while re-homing livestock I've caught 36 so far!
> 
> I'd say got for it. when the rescape is complete I'm gonna get 40 more.




would you happen to have a picture when they came out to feed? would also love to put a ton of micro fish in a larger tank


----------



## waterblossom (Jun 19, 2018)

I have chilis in hard water (pH 8.2, kh 9, gh 15) and they seem to be fine as long as the water parameters are stable. They are active and intelligent little fish that are super fun to watch


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 8, 2020)

You should have no issues keeping them all together. Good selection of fish! Another nano fish you could consider are Boraras naevus (Strawberry Rasboras).


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have CPD and Chilis in a 10 gal. Honestly, i think you're going to have a hard time seeing them. The CPD like to hide in plants and steak out their own little territory. The Chilis are great and swim around and are quite active. I find them at all levels at all times. If you're going for that schooling look in a larger tank, it's really hard to beat neons or cardinals. Just my $.02. Good luck!


----------

